# my girlfriend



## salebrosus (Apr 16, 2005)

Now that i have the boys attnetion with that subject, i thought i'd show a pic of my Land Mullet Marcia and me together this afternoon. I had to share some of my fruit salad with her before she got her cuddle and then decided to dig her head into my neck and rest on my shoulder for the next two hours. I just love her. 

Simone.


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 16, 2005)

Yup got my attention straight up hehe the first pic of her looks very frog like doesn't it?Awesome looking animal a huge solid black skink....Are the land mullets a skink?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 16, 2005)

what chubby cheeks..you to marcia


----------



## Pike01 (Apr 16, 2005)

Sure are browns, one of the biggest skinks in the world.


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 16, 2005)

hehehehehehehe, yeah, they're Australia's largest Skink. I was always warned that they had foul tempers, but that's why i like posting pics of this girl. Marcia is just adorable, even my vet who wasn't a big fan of Land Mullets (as she as seen people bitten by them )loves her. I must admit she has a better personality than some of my female friends.

Simone.


----------



## farmdog (Apr 16, 2005)

> Now that i have the boys attnetion with that subject,


I believe you already had our attention any way


----------



## stiffler (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: RE: my girlfriend*

Well?........Im still waiting for some pics of your girlfriend.


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 16, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: my girlfriend*

I think you might be waiting awhile for pics of those Stiffler. I've given up on both sexes.

Simone.


----------



## farmdog (Apr 16, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: my girlfriend*

well westy is single and me well bit single not really lookin


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 16, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: my girlfriend*

Hehehehehe, i'm not really bothering either, i'm just counting down the days till Bathurst 1000 weekend.
Only 172 more days to go.

Simone


----------



## earthmother (Apr 16, 2005)

Aw Simone aren't you gorgeous? Yes, is the answer.
When you start liking men again, I suggest you look on APS. lol.

I love Marcia too now. She's a darling. I love the Blues around home. I feed them banana once a week and there are a few who'll let me feed them.


----------



## farmdog (Apr 16, 2005)

> Only 172 more days to go.


sweet I will actually try to go this year


----------



## deano351 (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi Simone  
When you get bored of the cars, come for a bike ride


----------



## westaussie (Apr 16, 2005)

Yea - sure got my attention


----------



## jezza (Apr 16, 2005)

> i'm just counting down the days till Bathurst 1000 weekend.
> Only 172 more days to go.


woohoo xcelent!

Oh and what a cutie love the pics,
are you interested in selling her Marcia, she certianly has very interesting colouring! I love the yellowish flair on her head. What do you feed her Marcia? LOL


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Apr 16, 2005)

oh she is cute....the lizard is not bad either


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey Jezza,
Email to make an offer, we are sold as a pair, we wont be separated.

"Marcia"


----------



## westaussie (Apr 16, 2005)

is it an auction ?


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 16, 2005)

> I think you might be waiting awhile for pics of those Stiffler. I've given up on both sexes.



Wow!! Have you found a third? Let me in on the secret please


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 16, 2005)

> is it an auction ?



Ask Greebo :twisted:


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 16, 2005)

P.S. For those who are seriously interested in going to Bathurst the campsites are selling pretty fast so you better get in quick. Failing that, i already have my site so i'm sure we could squeeze a few more in, but be warned the shower block usually gets blown up by Friday and we are mad Ford fans........ GO TEAM BOC

Simone.

Moto GP at Phillip Island is one two weeks before Bathurst and i'm pretty sure Indy on the Gold Coast is on 2 weeks after Bathurst. My favourite 6 weeks of the year!!!!!!


----------



## farmdog (Apr 16, 2005)

> Moto GP at Phillip Island


be there only everyone should go have a bbq at Nicks place



I'll be trying to go to bathurst I got a swag so I will just find some where and roll it out


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 16, 2005)

what a great idea ,,,whos nick??


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 16, 2005)

Well farmdog there is plenty of room at the site-plenty of firecrackers and burnouts- nothing better than waking up at the mountain with a hangover, having beer and scrambled eggs for brekky, smelling burn rubber, sitting next to the camp fire and hearing the sound of the v8 Supercars on a practice run as they exit the XR8 cutting. GOD DAMMIT ITS THE VIBE
I won't be at MotoGP byt the looks of it but will be in December for the Supercars.
Simone.

P.S. By the way africancichlidau, the third is otherwise known as ones right hand


----------



## farmdog (Apr 16, 2005)

nigmix


----------



## farmdog (Apr 16, 2005)

yeah hence the swag takes bugger all space, yep sure thier not enough for 2 ( sure she has tent ) but enough will


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Apr 16, 2005)

farmdog said:


> > Moto GP at Phillip Island
> 
> 
> be there only everyone should go have a bbq at Nicks place
> ...



Myself and others are riding down for the GP...should be a fun trip


----------



## Shamus (Apr 17, 2005)

johnbowemonie said:


> P.S. By the way africancichlidau, the third is otherwise known as ones right hand



Anytime you need a hand just let me know........ :twisted: 


God I gunna regret saying that


----------



## snakes_alive (Apr 17, 2005)

Simone top pic's mate. Marcia looks quiet nice, so I do hope you bring her out next month (rep meeting) seeing them with your own eyes and not in a pic is so much better hay? Than I can get a cuddle


----------



## stiffler (Apr 17, 2005)

Shamus said:


> johnbowemonie said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. By the way africancichlidau, the third is otherwise known as ones right hand
> ...



So Africa, are you going to take Shamus up on his offer? :lol:


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 17, 2005)

hehehehehehe, i'll bring Marcia to the next meeting. She likes a cuddle.

Simone.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 17, 2005)

I went to Bathurst last year, camped out at Parkos.
Nice and quiet and boy, can Yumi cook!


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 17, 2005)

I camp in the Sulman and Reid campground about 50 yards from the cutting. We have seen some awesome action there. Ashley Stichbury lost the Big Kev commodore right in front of us a few years back and in the historics 2 years ago there was a 6 car pile up, all Holdens in fornt of us also. not that i like seeing Historics smash even if they are Holdens. 
Go Team BOC

Simone.


----------



## farmdog (Apr 17, 2005)

team Boc didn't do to well today huh in land of the sheep humpers


----------



## hugsta (Apr 17, 2005)

Good to see you are going to Bathurst to see Holden win again Simone, I don't know why Ford even bother going......;-). I have beem there a few times as all mechanics do and seen many burnouts and cars trashed, always a wild weekend.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 17, 2005)

johnbowemonie said:


> nothing better than waking up at the mountain with a hangover, having beer and scrambled eggs for brekky, smelling burn rubber, sitting next to the camp fire and hearing the sound of the v8 Supercars on a practice run as they exit the XR8 cutting. GOD DAMMIT ITS THE VIBE



Who said there was no such thing as heaven on earth?? hehehehe It's called Bathurst! :wink: 

Love the piccies JBM


----------



## Hickson (Apr 17, 2005)

johnbowemonie said:


> sitting next to the camp fire



Next to the campfire? 

Based on your past experiences, Simone, you should remain at least 10 feet from any naked flame!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 



Hix


----------



## dpeica (Apr 17, 2005)

There's a decent herping spot near the bottom of the mount..


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 17, 2005)

Ha ha ha Hix, This year i think i might bring a portable shower-----last year i was all lathered up when the only remaining shower (which was the one i was using) fell back inside the wall and i had to try and wash off all the soap with my butt up against the wall catching the minimal dribble of water that was coming out of the busted tiles.

The year before i had a mate sitting there on his toilet when someone with a snese of humour rolled a bunger underneath him. It blew up leaving him stunned and bits of his beanie singed. It was the funniest thing seeing him stumble back to the campsite.

I promise Hix not to get too close to the campfire this year and i will enforce the use of non treated wood to be used on the campfire.

HUGSTA- JOHNBOWE WILL WIN HIS THIRD BATHURST THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!!!! I've had a gutful of seeing bloody Holden win the last 5. JB and Brad Jones will conquer the mountain. And wont this bird rock the township when we win it. Yeehah!!!!! 
Pukekohe will mean stuff all after Bathurst. Bring on Eastern Creek. What can i say, i love my V8 Supercars as much as my reptiles.

Simone.


----------



## ether (Apr 17, 2005)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 17, 2005)

*Just for you Ether*

TAKE NOTICE OF THE BIG NUMBER 1 ON THE CAR. 
Enough said.
GO FORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Simone


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 17, 2005)

*RE: Just for you Ether*

What's that piece of junk ether....hehehe looks like something my granny would drive :wink: FORDS RULE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rossagon (Apr 18, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Browns said "What's that piece of junk ether....hehehe looks like something my granny would drive FORDS RULE!!!!!!!!!" 


Haha, obviously not on the racetrack!!!! Go Holden!!!!
Real men drive holden utes!!!


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: RE: Just for you Ether*



BROWNS said:


> FORDS RULE!!!!!!!!!



"cough, bull poo, cough" HOLDENS all the way.


----------



## Skorpious (Apr 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Just for you Ether*

Give me a good old blue oval any day  
*looks stary eyed at XB GS in driveway*


----------



## Hickson (Apr 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Just for you Ether*

I saw a bumper sticker the other day:

*"And on the eigth day God created Ford......................to keep the dickheads out of the Holdens!"*



Hix


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Just for you Ether*

Yeah well Hixie the real saying goes on the 8th day god created a holden- on the 9th day he traded it in for a ford.
I'd rather push my ford than drive a holden.

Can't wait to own my Mc Leod Ford XB 1975 John Goss Special. Won't i kick some butt in that car. 

Simone.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: RE: Just for you Ether*



BROWNS said:


> What's that piece of junk ether....hehehe looks like something my granny would drive :wink: FORDS RULE!!!!!!!!!



Hahahahaha I knew there was something I liked about you Brownie... and now I know what it was :lol: :lol:







Mmmmm mmm What an awesome FOMOCO creation! General motors only dreams of these things! Ford creates them! :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Skorpious (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Just for you Ether*



johnbowemonie said:


> Can't wait to own my Mc Leod Ford XB 1975 John Goss Special. Won't i kick some butt in that car.
> 
> Simone.



If you do you will have to take me for a drive one day! XB Hardtops, could it get any better?
Oh and its First On Race Day!


----------



## ether (Apr 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Just for you Ether*



> What's that piece of junk ether....hehehe looks like something my granny would drive Wink FORDS RULE!!!!!!!!!



V8, 6.0L 
0-100 in 5.1 seconds etc etc.

Browns that is what you call a real car!!!


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Apr 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Just for you Ether*



> V8, 6.0L
> 0-100 in 5.1 seconds etc etc.
> 
> Browns that is what you call a real car!!!



pffff...

my ol bike was 1200cc and did 0-100 in 2.2seconds.... lol


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Just for you Ether*

Hahahahahahahahaha Ether. What do you actually drive? 
My friends XB GT sedan runs on nitrous and runs low 10's. It was awesome when he got sideways on the entry ramp well over 100 clicks. 

ETHER- darling- According to WHEELS magazine (which is a predominantly biased Holden magazine) the most amount of power they could get out of Holdens fastest car was 5.6 /100km. This was a Clubsport and GTO both have the same power and have a 6.0 litre engine. HOWEVER for $20'000 less you can get yourself a XR6 Turbo, the new Typhoon for 65'000 and runs 5.7/100km and has a 5.4 litre engine. Nice to see how much you can get for an extra $20'000
which is stuff all.
I might also state that while the Clubsport has more striaghtline speed over the GT and obviously it isn't much i will add that the GT and XR6 Turbo has more Torque/more power at the rear wheels than your Holden Clubsport, GTO or any other Holden for that matter. The turbo has 550m torque and comes with a tiptronic auto, again something your Holdens lack. I find it amusing that your Clubsport and GTO are out gunned in overall speed (not straightline speed) and handling by a turbo car that costs $20'000 less to buy and is still only a striaght 6.
So stick that in ya pipes and smoke it Holden !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Simone.


----------



## Stevo (Apr 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Just for you Ether*

Yeah but you look like a goose in a ford.................... Looks matter


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Just for you Ether*

I was waiting for a reply from you Stevo!!!!!!!!!!!! The BA is a great car, without any of those gay gold colours you see on so many VT's. Just kidding Stevo.
Technically, we kick butt! Go Ford

Simone.


----------



## Stevo (Apr 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Just for you Ether*


----------



## ether (Apr 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Just for you Ether*



> my ol bike was 1200cc and did 0-100 in 2.2seconds.... lol



Thats a bike....

I dont actually own a car, i only just became able to drive.

johnbowemonie, what do you drive? lol


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Just for you Ether*



> Browns that is what you call a real car!!!





> I find it amusing that your Clubsport and GTO are out gunned in overall speed (not straightline speed) and handling by a turbo car that costs $20'000 less to buy and is still only a striaght 6.
> So stick that in ya pipes and smoke it Holden !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Simone.


eat that ether lmao

I thought i looked pretty good in my old 1968 Mustang convertable actually 8)


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Just for you Ether*

Holdens are great if you like riding in dinosaurs :wink: Have they got an overhead cam in their V8's yet?? Or are they still prehistoric pushrod motors?? hehehehe


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Just for you Ether*

i drive a 1998 Ford Festiva to and from university.
In the garage there is a father and daughter project in which me and Dad are restoring a 1973 XA Falcon Superbird which is in reasonable condition already, with the aim of having it on the road in time for the Hardtop parade that will be going round the Mountain prior to the start of the 2005 big race.
I also lost a bet at Bathurst two years ago in which Steven Richards punted John Bowe off the track causing him to lose the top 3 finish which i had bet on. The result is that i have to overcome my fear of needles by Bathurst this year and have a Ford Logo and John Bowe's signature tatooed on my lower back. I never back out of a bet no matter how silly.
But hey, at least i put my money where my mouth is.

So come on Ether!!!!!!!!! What do you drive? If you say Hyundai Excel i will laugh and say no wonder. The least you can say is that you drive a Holden Camira or Gemini

Simone.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 18, 2005)

Bloody Holden amatuers! hehehehe When you guys build one come and talk to me!


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 18, 2005)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha Moosenoose. Now thats a beast.

Simone.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 18, 2005)

All 351 hotted up inches of it  I loved my FORD! I don't know why the cops didn't though? hehehehe


----------



## Stevo (Apr 18, 2005)

I thought that was your mates car moose?


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 18, 2005)

No, it was mine Stevo  You don;t think for one moment I'd be content with driving that asmatic 6 I have do you?? heheheeh that's a family car lol


----------



## Stevo (Apr 18, 2005)

I like my family car moose. Well at least this thread didnt go off topic , nice land mullet btw


----------



## womas4me (Apr 18, 2005)

Ford vs Holden. What an original and useless debate it is. 

Go datsun 200B go. The dato's had overhead cams long before either ford or holden copied the idea for their own vehicles. They both rust, cost far more than they're worth, and utilise japanese technology then call it theirs.

Go Datsun 200B


----------



## womas4me (Apr 18, 2005)

Oh yeah, get real and buy a landcruiser.


----------



## farmdog (Apr 18, 2005)

nah nothin beats my soon maybe mazda rotary


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 18, 2005)

farmdog said:


> nah nothin beats my soon maybe mazda rotary



Urrrgh a chook rotisserie hehehe


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 18, 2005)

Don't dare contaminate our Aussie car debate with crap that is made from recycled coke cans.

Simone


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 18, 2005)

womas4me said:


> .
> 
> Go Datsun 200B



yep they are doing well aren't they? hehehee


----------



## womas4me (Apr 18, 2005)

when i was an apprentice we watched a video with a ford 6 and V8, holden 6 and V8, and a chook cooker, all were in frames and had a 44 gallon drum of fuel being gravity fed to each of the engines. All ran at top rpm for a while, with every engine blowing up except the rotary which ran out of fuel doing 22000 rpm.

I also had a mate who had a lime green mazda 808 with a filth 13B in it that couldnt have any more done to it. We would g out to koorajong island in newcastle where they would race cars in the industrial area. Never did i see him beaten, as the V8's were busy changing gears he was leaving them behind.


----------



## Stevo (Apr 18, 2005)

farmdog said:


> nah nothin beats my soon maybe mazdabator rotary



I thought farmpussy was a ute lover?


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 18, 2005)

lol yeah it didn't run out of fuel BUT BY GOD IT HAD SOME OIL LEAKS WITH THE SEALS BEING RUNG OUT OF IT! :lol: :lol: He mustn't been racing the right v8's heheehe 253's don't cut it I'm afraid!


----------



## farmdog (Apr 18, 2005)

> I thought farmpussy was a ute lover?


I'm but the rotary is quik as last Friday at the drags it done 9.43


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 18, 2005)

YAWN :lol:


----------



## alexr (Apr 18, 2005)

LOL Very entertaining everyone.

I have a VX SS, owned it since new.

I have gone through:

2 Transmissions (first one within in the first 8 weeks of picking it up)
3 Axels
2 Tail Shafts/Diff (last one fell out - no really - bolts on the road and everything - just before easter)
1 Engine rebuild (using too much oil thingy)

And i have just done 80,000km.

Don't get me wrong - love the way it looks and when it goes it goes quite well (when it is going) - but build quality is a bit on the crap side.

Ether - love the look of that monster BUT getting very sick of my magnadore.

Soon as Tickford do a XR6 Territory I'm crossing over 

(Oh yeah - nice Mullet, Simone :!: )


----------



## Ricko (Apr 18, 2005)

how much do you thrash it?? im a holden man all the way and will never waver from being one


----------



## farmdog (Apr 18, 2005)

> LOL Very entertaining everyone.
> 
> I have a VX SS, owned it since new.
> 
> ...


all these problems are pretty normal for a holden, mate sees these problems everyweek when new commondoors come back to dealerships, apparently cost holden hundreds of thousand dollars repairing these problems so.... would you buy a holden the proof has been said by Alexr


----------



## indicus (Apr 18, 2005)

Dont know which will win?, but neither will get me out bush  ......i can see why you love her, great shots  .....


----------



## alexr (Apr 18, 2005)

> how much do you thrash it??



My Wife drives it 


I admit that when I get behind the wheel I give it some - IMO the rest of the car is not made for the 225Kw the GenIII puts out (the 4 spd clunker has been around since the VT for example - and I wouldn't mind betting that the rest of the drive train is the same as well.)

I have been looking at upgrading ? love the thought of a 300Kw 6Lt ford eater ? BUT I can?t help but wonder if I would have the same probs again.



> im a holden man all the way



I will shed a tear Ricko ? this is my 4th Holden.

I believe that a large amount of the probs. that I have had are the result of the dealership (would love to name them) and the apprentices working on my baby unsupervised.

(Maybe if they did a convertible Monaro GTO I?d buy just one more?)


----------



## Rossagon (Apr 18, 2005)

Mmmmm Holden dealerships. i will NEVER take mine back to the local dealership again. ended up spending $800 on a service, got the car back with a fouled spark plug, which of course they didn't pick up until i went back an abused them!!! ( i couldn't be bothered servicing it myself - Case of couldn't be arrrrsed syndrome.) but hey. Mind you i drive a 99 vs series 3 ute with a worked injected 308, and haven't had any major problems apart from a couple of blown diffs and replacement clutches which were of my own doing!! haha. Gotta go Holdens all the way.
FORD = Fixed Or Repaired Daily!!
Found On Road Dead!!
Found On Rubish Dump!!

sorry ford people!! NOT!!!!


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 18, 2005)

By the sounds of it Holdens are still keeping true to style by just holden in there :lol: I have owned both and the Fords i had all had no hassles but the Holdens all had major probs.I also had a Dato 180 B as my first car,those were the days they still made cars from real steel....I now drive a "don't bloody laugh" Hyundai Coupe that goes well enough for me and not any probs i haven't caused myself in 7 years.I'm sure if i got an XR 6 OR 8 which i'd love i think i'd manage to damage myself sooner or later!!!

I'm actually looking at the new RX8 as my next car but just looking so far.


----------



## Skorpious (Apr 19, 2005)

Me and some friends got a Datsun 200B for $120. After driving it round for a few days, we skewed the oil filter doing jumps and kept driving until the engine siezed. Then we cut it apart behind towing it to its final resting place, a fiery grave.  Fun days. For little cars they can take a hell of a lot of punishment, I'll give them that, but nothing has the style of a nice XA-XC hardtop coupe.


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 19, 2005)

Agreed i love the hardtops,by the way mooseman that one of yours looks like a bit of a missile.......you'll have to take me for a good run some day :wink: 

I still prefer the style of some of the Mustangs myself,actually i'd love a shed full of hot cars for every day of the week but i did that with my Mustang and it hardly got driven, plus if raining it didn't have an electric roof so i got rid of it and sorta regret it now but i'm sure i'll find another if i'm after one.I've got a project that i'vebeen meaning to get done for the last 5 years sitting in the shed and a boat to fix so no more new toys for me,although a new vehicle for transport is on the cards!!!


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 19, 2005)

I would have loved to Browns, but it's sadly gone now - I'll take you for a burn in my Kia Carnival though :lol: :lol: :lol: Heheheheehe Don't talk to me about plastic or Korean cars :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 19, 2005)

Can it get any better??? I doubt it! 







*GO THE FORDS!!!*


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 19, 2005)

Actually it can :lol: I went looking for a picture of a mate of mines 1000hp Stang. His name is Martin and his dad owns & runs John White Racing Engines in Woolloongabba, Brissy. This thing is awesome! A stretched 351 Windsor (out to 400+ cubes), EFIed and Turbocharged  I got some great home video footage that was sent to me about this car which blows me away. It's an absolute animal heheheehe


----------



## Menagerie (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Just for you Ether*



johnbowemonie said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha Ether. What do you actually drive?
> My friends XB GT sedan runs on nitrous and runs low 10's. It was awesome when he got sideways on the entry ramp well over 100 clicks.
> 
> ETHER- darling- According to WHEELS magazine (which is a predominantly biased Holden magazine) the most amount of power they could get out of Holdens fastest car was 5.6 /100km. This was a Clubsport and GTO both have the same power and have a 6.0 litre engine. HOWEVER for $20'000 less you can get yourself a XR6 Turbo, the new Typhoon for 65'000 and runs 5.7/100km and has a 5.4 litre engine. Nice to see how much you can get for an extra $20'000
> ...



Or you could be a real legend and drive a lifted Holden Jackaroo 4wd :lol: Gets you places your Bathurst toys won't go :lol:

Now fingers crossed hubby doesn't read that, he loves his Bathurst


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Just for you Ether*

Bathurst is sacred. Until you've been you can't begin to imagine the atmosphere during the Tope Ten Shootout on the Saturday or knowing the race has started, having no idea who got the jump on who until they roar past you on top of the mountain. For those who keep saying they'd like to go, get off your butts and feel it.

Simone.


----------



## spooky (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Just for you Ether*

This thread certainly went off track (pardon the pun!)
Marcia is gorgeous Simone, wish our guys were that tame, we only got them as adults. ah well we'll wait for babies and train them!


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Just for you Ether*

I have a baby that i bought, things started off pretty rough for him but he doesnt bite just a little skittish. I'm determined to make him settle so i've been picking him up everyday. He gets there after awhile. Marcia has a terrific personality. I'm pretty lucky. I got her from John Cann so no wonder i got a perfect animal.

Simone.


----------



## Hickson (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Just for you Ether*



johnbowemonie said:


> get off your butts and feel it.



Is that why you set yours on fire?

:twisted:

Hix


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Just for you Ether*



FAYSMITH said:


> This thread certainly went off track (pardon the pun!)



Hehehehee So true! and the worst bit about it is I didn't even realise it :lol:

So here we go! Lovely Lizzy JBM - how long do they live for? :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Just for you Ether*

Hehehehehehe Hix, i'm determined not to get nurnt this year. Instead, i intend to search for a victim when hurling my flaming dunny roll. 

"Moosey" Land Mullets i have believe can live up to 25 years. I've been told by some people that they can live longer than that. I love the thought of having Marcia around for awhile.


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Just for you Ether*

I have never had a door handle fall off a commodoor, yet every ford we have had has had to get new door handles.


----------



## alexr (Oct 15, 2005)

And the saga continues (specially for you simone) Go Ford...

BTW. Still up in the mountains... wont be ready until monday :evil:


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 15, 2005)

So very smooth you are Farmmutt


----------



## SLACkra (Oct 15, 2005)

well i just minorly read this thread. i read the topic and was oh well might as well take a look, i didn't expect anybody to actulaly have posted a pic of their g/f on this forum due to some certain members


----------



## Parko (Oct 16, 2005)

alexr said:


> And the sarger continues (specially for you simone) Go Ford...
> 
> by the way. Still up in the mountains... wont be ready until monday :evil:


 
much like the fords you love Alex, they come to the mountain but are never ready until monday. Go holdens 8 times in a row. The mountain is Holden turf proven time and again. :twisted: HAHAHA


----------



## alexr (Oct 16, 2005)

PMSL parko. Thats my holden. Just getting a little sick of the money it has cost me. Not quite sure if I love fords - but pretty sure I don't love *that* holden at the momemnt.



> The mountain is Holden turf proven time and again. HAHAHA


 Maybe thats the problem - she just doesn't want to come home lol.


----------



## salebrosus (Oct 16, 2005)

To be honest i am still recovering from a huge weekend. I started on Cougar on Friday avo when a mate got me to try Bundaberg Dark and Stormy. I am now hooked on the stuff. At 3am i was mud wrestling with a mate, by 4.00 chatting up two very cute coppers that were freezing their butts off and asked to use our campfire. God damn i love a man in uniform. Saturday i woke at 8 and continued with the dark and stormy and the saturday night i am still filling in on all the blanks. I know we ended up back at the Oxford Tavern, thats a great pub. Sunday well what can i say, bloody Tander caused a smash which took out Brad Jones car so after that i really couldn't have cared who won. Sitting in the pub on top of McPhillamy under the heaters was awesome. Then unfortunately i had to come back to reality and head back to Campbelltown. If only it could be Bathurst every weekend. Well, end of November i will be heading to Phillip Island for the last round fo the V8's so hopefully i will have recovered by then.

Simone.


----------



## krusty (Oct 16, 2005)

i would buy your land mullet if you come with it 
for shaw.......top dollar to.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

johnbowemonie said:


> God damn i love a man in uniform.
> Simone.



God damn i love the quote function.


----------



## salebrosus (Oct 16, 2005)

Hehehehe, Unfortunately Marcia isn't for sale. (can't say the same about the owner) But my princess needs TLC everyday. If you don't pick her up everyday she gets a little upset with you. And if you only hold her for 5 minutes she chucks a tantrum, doesn't like going back to her cage, she will sit on your chest and rest her head on your neck for hours if you let her. She is pretty soft for the so called nasty Land Mullet.

Simone.

Nice uniform Sherms!!!!!


----------



## ether (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice muppet arms sherman!!! LMAO

Cool work with the service though....

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

hehehehe, thanks Ether! 


Those arms can lock and load the bad boy rifle and hit a wood duck from 400 metres out!!!!


----------



## westhamsc (Oct 16, 2005)

> i will be heading to Phillip Island for the last round fo the V8's


and guess who is going  go holden


----------

